

Ask HN: Review my first OSS project (C# library for easy RSS/Atom parsing) - Aaronontheweb
http://qdfeed.codeplex.com/

======
Aaronontheweb
Dear HN:

I have no experience whatsoever trying to coordinate an open source project -
I've participated in a few, but never ran the show. I figured the best way to
learn is by trying.

Even if you guys have no intenion of ever using the library just giving me
some feedback on how I've billed / described the project on CodePlex, how my
documentation is structured, and even if you wanted to review my source code
I'd be deeply appreciative.

Like I said, I've never done this before, and I'd love to learn how to do it
better.

